# Toro Z Master won't charge battery



## Robinson (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a Toro Z Master model 153-52 with 23 HP Kohler engine that quit re-charging the battery. Would like to buy the repair parts and fix the problem myself if it's not too complicated. Can anyone help???


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Alternator Quick Check*

Check the voltage from the alternator to the voltage rectifier, with the engine running at operating speed you should get around 35 - 40 volts AC (depends on engine rpm's) if not then the alternator may be bad, if this checks out then check the output voltage from the regulator it should be 13-14 volts dc. if not then rectifier/regulator is probably bad.

There are sometimes a fuse in the charging circuit, make sure it's good if there is one there.


----------

